
Ceptr (semantic web and agent hashchains and monotonic DHTs as “outside”) - rhyzom
https://www.bitrates.com/news/p/holochain-part-3-forming-communities-projects-and-ecosystem-further-commentaries
======
rhyzom
thought the notion of isolating and "revealing currencies as 'current-sees' as
flows" via regex-like semantic parsers and other such components, and then
assembling all kinds of composable abstractions from those really... brilliant
& smth incredibly useful, should it be eventually implemented in such a
chaotic DHT-verse as envisioned... thought i'd share, see what you guys might
think about that..

